# Co bym zmienił w Gentoo

## developer1

Jest tego wiele.

1. Wdrożenie zasady KISS, uproszczenie logiki systemu, komend (jedna funkcja = jedna komenda),

2. Zniesienie całkowite ebuildów (po co to?),

3. Ujednolicenie Portage - wywalenie z niego 3/4 pakietów, skoro są absurdalne, likwidacja subdrzew system/root innych, pozostawienie po prostu world i tyle, ewentualnie world również do likwidacji i zostanie samo główne drzewo Portage. Ewentualnie można stworzyć kilka równoprawnych drzew a nie wszystko w jednym a później devy się plują że nie nadążają z utrzymaniem drzew,

4. Całkowita reorganizacja parametrów systemowych, usunięcie tych durnowatych flag use,

5. Przeprojektowanie instalatora pakietów. Likwidacja kategorii. Zamiast np. <kategoria>/<pakiet> dałbym <pakiet>. Kategorii jest tyle że żaden normalny user nie jest w stanie pamiętać wszystkich kategorii. Obecnie zanim się zainstaluje cokolwiek trzeba znać kategorię tego czegoś..... przecież to absurd jakiś,

//edit:

6. Czas działania emerge - zła optymalizacja, polecenie --world zamula system (cpu skacze do 99% -> granica responsywności),

7. Łatwość modyfikacji kluczowych komponentów systemu; przy obecnej sytuacji modyfikacja konfiguracji w /etc to koszmar

I jeszcze mnóstwo innych postulatów.....

----------

## dziadu

Patrząc na Twoje postulaty, Tobie nie potrzeba zmieniać Gentoo, Tobie potrzeba zmienić dystrybucję.

----------

## SlashBeast

Heh, slaby troll, zamykam.

----------

## John R. Graham

Obiecałem do developer1 że jeśli trolling kontynuował, że będzie zakazane. Cóż, jestem człowiekiem słownym. Gratulacje, developer1. Możesz skontaktować się z nami w forum-mods@gentoo.org jeśli przemiany serca.

(Przepraszam za tłumaczenie komputera. Angielski jest moim językiem ojczystym.)

- John

----------

